# Scent Suggestions Help!



## Stepherz (Apr 14, 2009)

This might sound silly, but I'm not so good at picking out scents. I like fruity/floral smells (like Sweet Pea from Bath and Body, or Sunflower lotion from WalMart) and really don't like musk or herbal smells. I used to really like lavender but just ordered lavender and vanilla essential oil and made a batch of soap with it. My hubby came home from work and I hoped he would like the smell of the house but he said, "Ewww. Our house smells like a hippie." My feelings were hurt because it's my first batch of soap in YEARS and I wanted him to like the smell-- not that he will use it or anything but women obviously want to smell yummy and from his response I'm thinking he didn't think I would smell "yummy" using the soap.

So I guess I will give this soap away to friends and make another batch for me that has a scent that maybe will be a bit more fruity, floral, and sweet. This one is kind of nauseating, I am starting to agree with my husband...

But since I can't pick smells in person, I would love to just buy something popular that has the characteristics I like: fruity, sweet, floral. But I can't figure out a way to sort fragrances from BB by popularity. Is there one that you guys have tried that is fairly popular and feminine and pretty? I know that scents really are an individual preference thing, but you can't make a BAD suggestion. I have no imagination. I have always used lavender and now I am over it. I'm also more of a chemical fragrance lover and not so much a lover of the herbal smells, so I think I'm doing good to move away from EOs. 

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi!  As you know fragrance preference is subjective and you won't be holding my choices against me..... :wink: .....here are a few suggestions for you.  You mention BB - was that for Brambleberry?  I love quite a few of their FOs and will recommend those that you may like:-

*Energy* - 





> a stimulating blend of Citrus, including Grapefruit, Lemon and Lime, with hints of fresh Cucumber and Jasmine, and a touch of Pineapple, Blackberry and Champagne.


.....I _adore _this one!  Smells great in blends too, to highlight either the fruit or floral notes.

*Passionfruit Rose* - 





> an exotic fruity Fragrance with a touch of floral that is ideal for refreshing the long hot days of summer. Crisp, sweet, and modern


.....my _favourite_ BB FO, and everyone who smells it loves it too!

*Plumeria* - 





> a tropical fruit scent that is great for summer and spring! The smell makes you want to wander onto the nearest plane and go island hopping. It is a sweet ambrosial nectar that is sure to please the most discerning nose.


.....just made a batch with this and it is true to the scent in the bottle.  Moved fast though, so don't discount your water or be very ready to mould!

*Sweetpea (B&BW type)* - 





> has Pineapple and Plumeria top notes to add a subtle and light hearted sweetness to the blend. Sweet Pea also has Strawberry and Clover middle Notes and is rounded out with a deep Creamy Musk and Sandalwood for staying power.


.....soooo pretty!

So, these are just the ones I have tried that seem to follow your wishes.  HTH!

Tanya


----------



## michelleB (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm also a "fruity/soft floral" person when it comes to preferred scents, so I hear ya on the lavender. Been there, done that, got over it. My mood seems to lean towards the ones that either make your mouth water (Mango Papaya, Green Apple, Pear, Pineapple) to the fresh & light florals that make me feel "girly" without being self-conscious about gagging & overpowering everyone I walk past (Soft Lilac Blossom, Sweet Pea, Violet, Jasmine).  I also love honeysuckle, but I reduce the amt used for this one because it's super strong in cp soap & doesn't fade even when you would like for it to.

I second topcat's recommendation for "Energy" from Brambleberry. It's an amazing fragrance & looks like it fits your description perfectly.

A great thing about being the soaper tho is that you can always cut back on the amt of FO you add to the recipe if it's too strong for your liking. That way you'll still get the scent you're after, just not as heady. Or try cutting it/blending it with your other FO's & come up with your own unique scent! Be as creative as you want, you're the boss!


----------



## Stepherz (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks, Y'all! Those sound like just what I'm looking for. Perfect!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Apr 15, 2009)

Energy, Passionfruit Rose, Plumeria....all good!

Gardenia...also very good.  If I get too much floral, I'm like a crazy person.  But this is very beautiful.

YUZU!!! Get you some YUZU pronto.  It's like the most decadent orange you've ever smelled.

Say it with me now: Yu-zu.  Yuuuuuuu-zuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Stepherz (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol... Yuzu! I'll give it a try!


----------



## honor435 (Apr 15, 2009)

brambleberry has great fragrance
ylang/ginger is nice
pearberry
kumquat
brown sugar fig( oops thats natures garden, but really nice)
what about a oatmeal and honey, very nice scent, my best seller. 
Good luck, ps my hubby hates lavender too!


----------



## Stepherz (Apr 15, 2009)

Not only was the lavender stinky yesterday but today the scent is non existent. The 2 ounces lavender eo I used have nearly completely disappeared. Wow. That was an expensive scent mistake. Now I have soap that smells like soap. I almost preferred the stinky lavender.


----------



## zeoplum (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's an idea.  Why not get the sampler pack of their best sellers?  They must be in that category because a lot of people like them, right?  It looks like a lot of the ones recommended above are in the pack.  From their website...

_Best of Bramble Berry Fragrance Sampler: It's finally here! This much requested kit includes a sample-sized (about ½ ounce) bottle of each of our twelve top selling fragrance oils:

•Oatmeal, Milk, Honey
•Vanilla Select
•Energy
•Sensuous Sandalwood
•Lavender
•Lilac    
•White Tea and Ginger
•Relaxing
•Plumeria
•Island Coconut
•Cybilla Almond
•Cybilla Yuzu_


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Try Pearberry.  It has a sweet, fruity scent.  Very girly IMO...


----------



## honor435 (Apr 15, 2009)

BB pearberry very strong watch out!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> BB pearberry very strong watch out!



Ya think so?  I made a batch with it last week and the scent came out somewhat weaker than I was expecting.  I used .75 oz ppo.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 16, 2009)

I say go with the Energy.  It appeals to both men and women, is very refreshing and it is just a great scent in my opinion.  If not Energy, then go for a very clean unisex scent, possibly in the citrus family.  A simple  OMH might also be taken well too.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 19, 2009)

Try Aquolina Pink Sugar - I don't think I have come across anyone that hasn't found that one yummy yet! It is definitely "sweet" and smells kind of like cotton candy... but a little more "warm" - like it has some vanilla in it. It is deeelicious!


----------



## honor435 (May 13, 2009)

wow, i used only a ounce in 2.3 lbs of soap(lavender) and it still has a fragrance.


----------

